# Trainer recommendations in RI/MA



## tsb

I was hoping that someone could recommend a dog trainer in the Rhode Island and southern Massachusetts area. I'm looking for help with a 1 year old German Shepherd rescue, who has not been properly socialized. He also lacks confidents and is a little on the shy side, but warms up quickly to strangers. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Katerlena

Have you called Dynamic Dog Training over in Warwick RI? Sue Parker and her husband Harry are wonderful and do a lot of work with local shelters. You can contact her to see about doing a behavioral consultation and she will probably recommend classes to build your GSD's confidence--that will help him enormously.


----------



## TechieDog

Jeff Riccio, Riptide K9. He just moved to Middleboro, MA. Not sure if that's too far for you but he is worth it.


----------



## tintallie

Claudia and Steve Romard of van Gogh Working Dog Kennel Workingdog Kennel van Gogh are in Winchedon, MA.


----------



## tsb

*Trainers in RI/ Mass*

Thanks to all for your suggestions. I really appreciate it. 
Has anyone heard of K9 Instincts in Portsmouth or Battleship k9 Training in Fallriver Mass. (John Soule and Savitch K9 are the trainers there).


----------



## Katerlena

I haven't but it looks like the trainer at K9 instincts breeds German Shepherds, Dutch Shepherds and Malinois so hes probably familiar with the breed. See if they will let you audit a class to decide if you like their training style. I notice many classes out there are straight up obedience my dog was a rescue that also had some confidence issues too so I was looking for classes with trainers that specialized in behavior and/or rescue dogs with her kinds of challenges.


----------

